# age this Columbia Roadster



## mjh (Sep 27, 2012)

I just picked up a blue Columbia Roadster 26 x 1 3/8 wheels
this is a one speed with a bendix 70 made in USA coaster brake
it has the post war name badge
the serial number I have not been able to find in any Columbia age chart
the serial #   P130007

any help would be appreciated
thanks
mjh


*PICTURES BELOW  *


----------



## Buster1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Please post some pics, you'll get more responses and we'll be able to help you more accurately figure it out.


----------



## mjh (Sep 27, 2012)

heres a pic of the bike




serial number



the bagde



rear rack


----------



## mjh (Sep 30, 2012)

One of the tires looks like it could be an original its old and cracked up.
Its a TRELLEBORG Made in sweden

Is it possible the bike is a EUROPEAN MODEL thats why the P in the serial number can not be matched up ??


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 6, 2012)

mjh said:


> One of the tires looks like it could be an original its old and cracked up.
> Its a TRELLEBORG Made in sweden
> 
> Is it possible the bike is a EUROPEAN MODEL thats why the P in the serial number can not be matched up ??




No, it's a USA built bike. The BMA/6 decal on the seat tube dates it to 1971 or later. There is a serial # list for Westfield/Columbia, however, it only goes up to 1972, which had N series serials. I'd bet that they went straight to P in 1973, probably the year of your bike. Also, check out Mr Columbia's website, he worked in the factory in the 70s, and may be able to add more info.


----------

